# Etapa de potencia 50 + 50 watts RMS Valvular



## mda1961 (Ene 25, 2013)

Buenas tardes, estuve leyendo este foro durante un tiempo y me animo a colaborar mostrando como logre armar una etapa de potencia de 50 + 50 watts RMS al cuál le falta su pre-amplificador también valvular. 
La etapa consta (1) 12AX7A inversora y de (2) válvulas de potencia EL34 por canal, opté por las mismas luego de probarlas con 6L6GC, excelente válvulas pero en éste circuito demostraron que las EL34 eran mas estables y precisas en lo que a sonido respecta. 

En este momento la potencia está funcionando en forma híbrida, con una salida estereo de un pre de un amplificador Sansei880A fabricado en Argentina por American Dynamics en la decada de los '70, hi-fi de primera linea, aprobado por Sansui Japon. 

Las válvulas de potencia son Mullard Rusas, y las inversoras Sovtek Rusas, las primeras las (4) apareadas para mejor rendimiento, los transformadores de poder, chokes, y salida de audio son para 100 watts por canal, pero solo uso (2) válvulas en lugar de (4) por canal porque me pareció mucho, de ahí que el tamaño de los mismos causen sensación de sobredimensionamiento. 

Esto para mi es un hobby, realmente me costó conseguir materiales buenos pero valió la pena, la etapa de potencia de 50+50 watts está conectada a su salida de audio a (4) bafles, (2) por canal, son HI FI 3 vias y (5) reproductores cada uno marca Sabsei tomando toda la gama de frecuencias. 

Los transformadores de salida son para 100 watts, (4) válvulas EL34, al usar solo dos hay que conectar los bafles de esta manera, tengo 8ohms por canal en bafles y los conecto en 4 ohms del transformador, de esa manera se equilibra la falta de las dos válvulas para lograr 100 watts. 

Es el primer amplificador que hice, restauré varios con éxito, pero es una maravilla como la válvula a diferencia del transistor permite a veces equivocaciónes sin que se queme nada, hasta que al final suena de una manera que es una maravilla, para los amantes de la valvula les dejo unas fotos. 
Saludos a todos y gracias por permitirme postear. 

Hay que animarse, cualquiera que tenga conocimientos básicos de electrónica puede hacerlo, hay que tener cuidado con las tensiónes altas, éste trabaja con 470vcc en placa, mientras que ya restauré otros que lo hacían con 750vcc.


----------



## hazard_1998 (Ene 27, 2013)

mis felicitaciones por tu trabajo!


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 27, 2013)

mda1961 dijo:


> Buenas tardes, estuve leyendo este foro durante un tiempo y me animo a colaborar mostrando como logre armar una etapa de potencia de 50 + 50 watts RMS al cuál le falta su pre-amplificador también valvular. . . . .



*! Gracias por tu aporte ¡*

Podrías agregar, para completar, el esquema adoptado y alguna que otra reflexión sobre el armado.


----------



## Rorschach (Ene 27, 2013)

Felicitaciones por tu trabajo.-
Seria interesante para el foro saber el origen,marca,o especificaciones de los trafos,el de poder,los de salida y los choques.-
¿Los electroliticos Tesla son NOS o usados? Son imposibles de conseguir!
Saludos
Gustavo


----------



## hazard_1998 (Ene 28, 2013)

Gustavo Moretton dijo:


> Felicitaciones por tu trabajo.-
> Seria interesante para el foro saber el origen,marca,o especificaciones de los trafos,el de poder,los de salida y los choques.-
> ¿Los electroliticos Tesla son NOS o usados? Son imposibles de conseguir!
> Saludos
> Gustavo


por el dato de los trafos y choques, son marca saint vith, son de nacionalidad argentina.


----------



## Rorschach (Ene 28, 2013)

Hazard dijoor el dato de los trafos y choques, son marca saint vith, son de nacionalidad argentina. 

Hazard gracias de nuevo,siempre atento.-Ahora que lo mencionaste,pude apreciar la marca en las fotos de mda1961,solo que hay que girarlas o darlas vuelta,en cuanto a los datos que mencionas,no encontre ninguno en este post,voy a googlear un poco,para ver si encuentro algo.-
Saludos 
Gustavo



Googleando,encontre la pagina web: www.saintvith.com.ar

En su apartado de transformadores de salida estan:
1)Trafo salida estandard pushpull guitarra 100w.-
2)Trafo salida alta gama pushpull guitarra 100W.-
3)Trafo salida pushpull bajo 100w.-
No encontre nada, pushpull 100w HI-FI para audio.
Puede ser que mda1961 lo haya mandado a construir especificamente,o sino lo use para guitarra o bajo.-(capaz que nos puede aclarar el tema)
Saludos Cordiales
Gustavo


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 3, 2013)

Podrias volver a subir las imágenes en el Foro por favor , ya que no se ven 

Saludos !


----------



## Rorschach (Mar 4, 2013)

Seria interesante para el foro,si por favor,podes responder los mensajes enviados por Fogonazo(el esquema del circuito,etc,etc) el enviado por Dosmetros(subir de nuevo las imagenes),que desaparecieron,y el mio. yo pense que estabas de vacaciones ,pero vi que respondistes a un tema en  Audio Discusion General(dudas sobre etapa de potencia amplificador valvular).-
Saludos Cordiales
Gustavo


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 5, 2013)

Este tema sin información complementaria "No vale Nada", así que si el autor no contribuye con fotos, diagramas, Etc. el tema tendrá un feo futuro.


----------



## mda1961 (Mar 12, 2013)

Saludos muchachos, donde puedo leer o que álguien me diga como subir fotos desde el mismo foro sin usar imageshack, gracias.

Tranquilo Fogonazo, lo único sin solución es la muerte...


----------



## SKYFALL (Mar 12, 2013)

mda1961 dijo:


> Saludos muchachos, donde puedo leer o que álguien me diga como subir fotos desde el mismo foro sin usar imageshack, gracias.
> 
> Tranquilo Fogonazo, lo único sin solución es la muerte...



Cuando estes redactando el mensaje hay un link en ese mismo pantallazo en el lado inferior izquierdo de la pantalla que dice "gestionar archivos adjuntos" das click en él luego dice dentro otra ventana emergente "seleccionar archivos" los seleccionas que no excedan el límite permitido en el foro, luego le das click en subir archivo y listo, debe despues aparecer al otro lado "parte superior del link de selección" para que lo hayas cargado.


----------



## mda1961 (Mar 12, 2013)

Fotos..., tengo que convertirlas y achicarlas. Metí todo en un RAR, adentro hay fotos, solo falta la de abajo donde le saqué uno de los potes que hacía solo de divisor de bias para las válvulas de salida y le puse dos resistencias en la misma posición de 220Kohms, porue con el pote del lado de los condensadores de bías celestes fluctuaba mucho la tensión en la g1 cuando le daba volumen al equipo.

Ahora les cuento de donde saqué los circuitos y como estan enlazados. Bién simple y con una respuesta excepcionál, más los 50 watts RMS que se notan.



El circuito de potencia es de un Laney Supergroup MK1 de 100 watts, pero solo usando dos válvulas de potencia en lugar de cuatro, circuito inversor Marshall chasis 2024, pre amplificadora Marshall doble triodo una para cada canal del estereo primera válvula pre 12AX7A circuito limpio, el bías es circuito Randall de los 70, se trabajó hasta que ela potencia fuera lineal, pura y limpia, luego la válvula pre lo mismo, ahi entro directamente desde una compactera o salida de una placa de audio de pc 24bits 192.000hz y suena una maravilla. Circuito bías Randall de los 70.

Potencia e inversora Laney 100 watts. (modificada por Saint Vith en algunos valores luego de venir a mi casa).

http://www.drtube.com/schematics/laney/Super_Group_100_Mk1_pwramp.pdf

Pre primera válvula de este circuito Marshall. Circuito V1 repetido en los dos triodos, de ahí a dos potes de 1Mohm hacia las inversoras.

http://www.drtube.com/schematics/marshall/1959prem.gif



El chassis grande con los dos trafos negros, las 4 EL34 y las 12AX7A Miniwatts de los 70 nuevas es para un JCM800 de 100 watts, tengo que comprar algunas resistencias y condensadores. Un clón, veo como saldrá, el estereo para audio esta de diez... Cualquier pegunta les contesto, Gracias.


----------



## mda1961 (Abr 5, 2013)

Etapa de potencia 50+50 watts RMS valvular, fueron cambiadas las válvulas de potencia EL34 Mullard por (4)-(2) por canal 6L6GC Electro Harmonix, para mi oído son mas dulces y realzan todas las frecuencias.








Etapa de potencia 50+50 watts RMS valvular, fueron cambiadas las válvulas de potencia EL34 Mullard por (4)-(2) por canal 6L6GC Electro Harmonix, para mi oído son mas dulces y realzan todas las frecuencias.






Vista del interior de la etapa de potencia, lo mas prolija posible en relación al método de armado. Quizás mas adelante haga circuitos impresos, pero suena tan bién que me da miedo tocarla.


----------



## ESKALENO (Abr 5, 2013)

¿Lleva 5 transformadores?


----------



## mda1961 (Abr 5, 2013)

Y aqui dejo el Clon de Marshall JCM800 realizado sobre un chassis de un amplificador Decoud de los años 70. Solo usé chasis, zócalos, y por supuesto la caja de madera forrada original. Posee (4) válvulas de salida EL-34 y (3) 12AX7A, (2) pre amplificadoras y una inversora de fase. Los transformadores de poder y salida son de la misma marca que los de la potencia valvular estéreo.

Falta el frente del equipo y una foto de su interior, el sonido del mismo como se respeto fielmente el plano es muy bueno tomando como base un JCM800 original.
Ya pasó la prueba de fuego hace unos dias donde fué utilizado tal como se ve en un recital de un amigo guitarrista.










ESKALENO dijo:


> ¿Lleva 5 transformadores?


 
Saludos, lleva uno de salida por cada canal, el de poder es común a los dos canales y tiene un choke por cada canal filtrando la tensión que va a las g2 de las válvulas de salida de audio y luego derivando por resistencias a las válvulas pre e inversoras.



El único problema es el costo de los materiales en Argentina, válvulas y transformadores, lo demás me lo regaló el fabricante de los transformadores que también arma equipos de audio e instrumentos, son importados y de mejor calidad. Un desastre total los potenciómetros, hay que probarlos todos y corrés el riesgo que deje de hacer contacto el terminal con la pista de grafito en poco tiempo, serían mejor importados de marca pero no venden minorista, por lo menos no pude conseguir.

Ahora tengo los materiales para armar otro amplificador para guitarra y elegí un clásico, un Vox de 70 watts, yá que tengo los transformadores y las válvulas que es lo mas terrible del caso.


----------



## mda1961 (May 27, 2013)

Bueno, a pesar que no tuvo mucho éxito les dejo el amplificador terminado, saludos a todos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 27, 2013)

Por que no tuvo éxito????


----------



## mda1961 (May 31, 2013)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Por que no tuvo éxito????


 
Saludos, es que los valvulares todavía o yá no tienen mas el llamado que tenían ántes, sin embargo luego de construir esta etapa hifi puedo asegurarles que tocaré un buén transistorizado en caso de apuro.
En un posteo anterior preguntaban por los trafos de salida, que no había de 100 watts hifi, los hice hacer por si mas adelante quiero armar la misma etapa pero con (4) válvulas de salida por canal en lugar de (2), donde obtengo solo 54 watts por canal.´
El único cuidado que hay que tener es que como los primarios de los trafos de salida son para (4) válvulas al usar solo (2) cambia la impedancia, por lógica cambia la impedancia del secundario (parlantes), entonces para equiparar las cargas tengo que usar 16 ohms de parlantes sobre 8 ohms de transformador.
Gracias por la atención.


----------



## mda1961 (Jul 22, 2013)

Luego de construir el ampli de hifi, se me dió por hacer este clon.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nDe-boRfITo&feature=youtu.be

Espero les guste a los guitarreros, un abrazo.


----------

